# Big roots!



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Just a couple of shots of how big aquatics can get when grown in a favorable, emersed environment.

Best,

Art


----------



## jocky (Jun 24, 2008)

DAMN! Those roots are ridiculous


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

forget the roots, those stalks look as big as celery...


----------

